# Rubber inserts in the 05 Hood scoops



## bogie1 (Feb 16, 2005)

Does anybody know what the purpose of the rubber inserts are that plug up in the )5 RAM AIR hoods scoops?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

They retain the hood insulator, and if you remove them it doesn't help air flow. :cheers


----------



## bogie1 (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

anytime :cheers


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

The Ram Air hood is not functional??


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

NOPE :willy:


----------

